# FOR SALE: 1980 CASE W14 Wheel Loader



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*1980 CASE W14 Wheel Loader *71 hours
Remanufactured 90-100 HP DIESEL ENGINE
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
Engine Block Heater
1 ¼ yard Bucket
12 ft. Protech Pusher Box
Insulated and Heated Cab
Lights
Wiper
Rear Working Light
4 Brand new tires

*$20,000 OBO 
Call John at: (217)415-2955; (217)341-6828; or (217)636-7279*


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice looking,never operated one of those "upfronters" must be a gas lol!


----------

